# Fish quotas talks a 'mixed bag'



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7112826.stm


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

11% increse in cod (EEK) "wow" thats going to really help the situation, going to be the same carry on as this year by the looks of things (MAD)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have never understood how catching fish and then throwing them back - dead - can help conserve the species. Are you also limited to the number of days that you can fish? 
What a crazy world we live in.

Hawkey01


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

hawkey01 said:


> I have never understood how catching fish and then throwing them back - dead - can help conserve the species. Are you also limited to the number of days that you can fish?
> What a crazy world we live in.
> 
> Hawkey01



Yes were limited to day's at sea Hawkey, next year there being cut again so its just going to be more of the same, dump prime fish !!!. Cant understand why our MSP said it was an ok deal on the news yesterday when he fine knows it aint. (MAD)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ally. 
thanks for your reply. I read the report yesterday and it sounded a little like give with one hand and take back twice as much with the other. Good for the East coast! bad for the West! 

Hawkey01


----------

